# Which one?



## Winterworks (Oct 17, 2000)

I am looking into buying or leasing a small loader to push a 10' or 12' protech. I am undecided between the JCB 210 or 214 backhoes, or the New Holland LW50 loader. I realize the JCB has more horsepower, but the New Holland is articulated. I will not be doing much in the summer with it . Anyone have any thoughts? They are both in the same price range.
Pat


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

While I am not familiar with the machines you are talking here about, I think they are loader only rigs....right?

I was told by quite a few people, that it is often cheaper/better to purchase a Loader/Hoe Back hoe design. For no better reason than for possible future re-sale. Loader only rigs are very limited in their "other" uses, where combo units can do the same work as a loader-only, plus has the flexability of backhoe work. Therefore making the resale market larger.


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

There are so many things to consider and it would take all day to tell you, if you have some questions call me at 515- 291-3857 and I will try to tell you what I know about loaders in general. I know very little about those loaders in particular, but haved moved snow with a bunch.


----------



## 66Construction (Jan 26, 2001)

I know last winter Newholland was leasing loaders for the winter for 1400 a month for snow removal however they were only leasing the L130 model loader. I talked to the dealer back in the spring about plowing with the LW50 and he was almost heasitant to put a 10' blade on it. However he jumped at the chance to sell me a 9' blade with wings for my Ls180 skidsteer. You may be able to get a decent rate for a long term rental for a skidsteer. I was torn between buying a Lw50 and an Ls180 and I believe it was diggerman who made me realise the loader wasn't much bigger then the skidsteer and with the manuverability of the skidsteer it had potential to outwork the loader. Not to mention it's about half the price and a whole lot easier to transport. The skidsteer is a workhorse!!
Casey


----------



## Winterworks (Oct 17, 2000)

Thanks for the info on the LW50. Protech advised that I could use a 10' compact unit with it. I believe I could use the 12' backhoe model with the JCB 214. The only reason I was looking at the NH LW50 was that it was articulating. I don't want another skid steer as it needs to be driven between accounts. I already have a skid steer being towed around. I could use a loader for snow removal and moving banks etc. this year as well. I don't know the road travel speed for these units but I tend to believe the backhoe is faster. I am swaying towards the JCB and I will know Monday regarding the price and a lease plan.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Well I like case backhoes they have been around for quite a while and perform very well but if all you need it for is pushing and pileing snow then you should get into a loader then you could get a volvo L70,cat 914,Case 521D komatsu 180 good small loaders to move some snow and pile with out getting into the big ones. but as far as speed really top speed would be about 25MPH.So all your places would or should be close together.


----------



## Winterworks (Oct 17, 2000)

Thanks for the info folks. One of the reasons I was looking at JCB and NH is that I have local dealers. I lease loaders from United rental and have a JD 310 booked for this winter. I thought of buying a similar machine instead. $12000 rental would go a long way towards the purchace price, especially after 5 years of renting one. I have always subcontracted most of my loader work however I believe I will be dumping the same amount of $$ on a purchase and an employee as I do in sub fees. I know this goes against the grain, and against some of my earlier posts, but it seems it is getting difficult to make a profit up here using a subbed backhoe or loader. The construction companies are charging $65-$75 per hour for a backhoe and operator. It is hard for me to add a decent profit to that small amount without becoming non-competitive. I will always use subs to grow the business however. 
Pat


----------

